# Backup Frage



## derkielergamer (17. Oktober 2017)

Hi

Ich möchte meine Spiele Sichern ich habe ein Blu Ray Brenner. Und was ist aber besser auf Rohling oder Festplatte. Ich wollte mir ein Image erstellen von meine Steam,Origin & Uplay Spiele. Ist es überhabt Legal und wie sieht es mit den Covers aus ist das Legal wenn es man auch druck für sich selbst. Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen.

Mfg kielergamer


----------



## HisN (17. Oktober 2017)

Definiere "Besser".
Wenn Dein Steam-Ordner 2TB groß ist ... willst Du dann tatsächlich auf 40 Blu-Ray-Rohlinge sichern?

Große Platte anschaffen im externen Gehäuse oder einer Docking-Station. Alles raufkopieren, ab in den Schrank. Stellt ich auch die Frage nach Covern nicht. Ist albern auf ner HDD^^

Alternativ könntest Du Dir überlegen wie lange Du eine 400Mbit-Leitung finanzieren kannst wenn Du die Hardware gegen rechnest. Eventuell lohnt sich dann das ganze Backup schon nicht mehr.


----------



## XT1024 (17. Oktober 2017)

derkielergamer schrieb:


> Und was ist aber besser auf Rohling oder Festplatte.


Preisvergleich: was kostet jeweils 1 TB oder wie viel auch immer benötigt wird?
Bei der HDD kommt noch Komfort, Geschwindigkeit und vmtl. *tatsächliche* Haltbarkeit dazu, was sollte für BD sprechen?

Ich würde gar nicht auf die Idee kommen an BD zu denken.
Und bei 400 Mbit das ganze Vorhaben streichen.


----------



## derkielergamer (17. Oktober 2017)

Danke ich habe keine 400mbit ich habe nur 100mbit.


----------



## HisN (17. Oktober 2017)

Deshalb auch meine Frage .. wenn Du Dir jetzt für 250 ne neue Platte fürs Backup kaufst ... wie lange könntest Du Dir damit den Aufpreis auf eine 400er Leitung finanzieren? Ich schätze gute 12 Monate, wenn nicht mehr, falls Du es geschickt einfädelst.
Ich würde schon bei einer 100er Leitung kein Backup mehr machen, sondern die Games im Bedarfsfall einfach neu ziehen.


----------



## Körschgen (17. Oktober 2017)

Wozu soll das ganze überhaupt gut sein?
Das meiste braucht doch eh aktuelle Patches oder sogar eine aktive Internet-Verbindung (Multiplayer Games etc).

Was genau versprichst du dir davon?


----------

